# Identifying fin rot. ???



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

I think my betta has fin rot. He's all lazy, he won't swim around, he just hides behind things. This is NOT normal for my betta. He's playfull and social usually. There is definately something wrong with him. 
I've been watching him when he goes to the surface for air, and it looks as though he's becoming a crowntail. I think it's fin rot, but I'm not sure. I don't know what to look for to tell. I've already done some research on meds to use for fin rot, but I want to be sure that that's what it is first.

How do I identify his condition?

Please help, I'm getting the meds later today.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Anytime you see fins start to look tattered and not as full as they normally would be you could have fin rot. 

Have you been doing water changes? That is the first thought with fin rot. Melafix will help the fins heal but making the water cleaner is the best way to help the betta heal and be happy.


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually the last week has been very active for my poor little betta. I had him, a dwarf frog, and two snails in a 2.5g tank. I moved them to a 10g five days ago. I changed 100% of the water when I moved them because I had a dead snail and didn't notice. Turns out I have soft water.

My betta seemed pretty active the first two days, but now he's got fin rot.
What is the best med to use for him?
Should I put him in quarantine?
I'm two days from doing a 25% water change.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd say that because you changed ALL the water in your tank there's a good chance you are going through either a full cycle or a mini cycle and it could be stressing him out. Test your water and get back to us with the parameters, please.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Also what is the temperature of the water?

Where the water is too cold bettas become lethargic, and more likely to get diseases.


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

O.kay, I tested my water. WHAT A MESS!
pH = 7.6
KH = 60-70mg/L
GH = 40mg/L
Ammonia = 0.6mg/L
NO2 = 0.1mg/L
That's as far as I got when I decided now was a good time to do a water change. I changed 6L and tested again.
pH = 7.6
KH = 50-60mg/L
Ammonia = <6.0mg/L
nitrate = 5
Again I decided to change some water. I changed 4L and tested again.
pH = 7.6
KH = 50mg/L
GH = 40mg/L
Ammonia = <0.6mg/L
Nitrite = 0.1mg/L
Nitrate = <5mg/L

The only thing I seem do be doing by changing my water is lowering my KH. I don't have a temp gauge on the tank, but I keep the water pretty warm. (I have one comming tomorrow.) 
I'm not exactly sure what the conversion is from litre's to gallons, but I think that a gallon is just less than 4L. 
I'll have to change more water tomorrow, but right now it's 12am and I have two toddlers to do battle with in the morning.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I would say just let it go, maybe a 30% water change every day because otherwise you're taking entirely too much water out and not letting your tank get established. Keep a close eye on your parameters and probably expect your fish to not do so well. That's unfortunately the price of cycling with a not so hardy fish.


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

I want to try to save the poor little guy, he even comes when I call him. Even now when he's sick, if I go and call him he'll swim to the top. He's my little buddy.  
I wish I had of noticed that snail. It really didn't take long for the water to get really bad. I check my water all the time. My friend laughs at me because I spend more time with my fish than she does with her dogs.
Poor little Cosmo looks bad today, he's all pale. I want to try to pick up some meds for him if I can, but I need to know what the best stuff is. I don't want to lose my fishy.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

If the tank if cycling again it's more of a patience issue, there's not a med in the world that can help really and can screw things up worse  You don't have any safe established tanks to put him in until the other tank is set?

Keep us up to speed on your parameters, we'll offer suggestions as it goes.


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

I changed 8L of water again today and tested for everything. All my parameters are a bit lower than yesterday, except the pH. 
The tank temp was at 75.2F, so it wasn't too far off. 
I've adjusted my heater, so I'll have to monitor it until it settles.

I don't need meds to cycle the tank, I want meds to fight off fin rot.
My betta's got it and there are about two dozen meds for it. Which is the best to use? I'll use Bettafix, or Bettamax or whatever it is afterwards to help the fins grow back, but I would like to know which med I should spend my money on to get rid of it.
Sorry about the mix up.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

We like Melafix. It's great all-around. You might use less for a Betta than the recommended dose though.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Melafix can be used but it's doubtful whether or not this is a useful med for bettas.

If you decide to use it, use it at 1/5 the dosage that is recommended on the bottle, as bettas are very sensitive to some of the ingredients.

Good water quality is a much better cure for finrot than melafix however. Keep on top of the water changes, and have patience. With care and luck, he might pull through. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you, I'll keep up on the water changes, and keep checking my water params. I'll pick up some melafix as soon as I can get down town, and use it at 1/5 the recommended dose.

How do I know when the tank is done cycling?

Flashygrrl, and Falina..thank you so much for trying to help. I really appreciate it. 

Wish me luck, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

When you test the water and the ammonia and nitrites are at 0. The nitrates should ideally be 20 or under also.

And you are very much welcome


----------



## xslinds (Mar 2, 2008)

I am having a similar situation. I changed my filter media one or two months ago, and I think that made my tank crash. Now I have had around .25 of ammonia for weeks and weeks, no nitrite, no nitrate (Really depressing after weeks and weeks of fishless cycling). Now my betta has tail rot, but he is still active and eating. The temp stays at 80, and I gravel vac once a week. I've been doing small water changes every few days (dechlorinated). So do I do water changes everyday and just wait, or what?


----------

